# Court Line ships



## Stuart Smith

I posted a request some time ago asking if anyone had information re the history of Court Line ships. I was asked to submit the names of the ships I was interested in. I actually wanted to know if there was a history of the company and ships operated along the lines of the Duncan Haws series.
However as there was not a lot of response I assume that a history of the company and their ships is not or was not available.
I therefore am now asking if anyone can supply info on the following Court Line ships:

Sinnington Court
Nollington Court
Wellington Court
Pennington Court
I have some very nice photographs of these ships which I would like to post in the Gallery but am reluctant to do so without some decent information to accompany the pictures.
Stuart Smith


----------



## ruud

Ahoy Stuart,
As the vessels were built pre-war II,hard to find some details,but by posting them, probably some experts[which we do have a lot around here]will show up with more details/fates, hope that change your mind to post them.
WELLINGTON COURT 1924
Yard:Richardson Duck & Co.Ltd-Stockton
GT:6098
Call/Flag Sign:GDZR
LOA:400'0" x 53'0" x 32'7"
Eng.: T 3Cy 26"43" & 71"x48"
Ex:ROCHDALE
---
SINNINGTON COURT 1928
Yard:Armstrong Withworth & Co.Ltd.-Newcastle
GT:6910
Call/Flag Sign:GSQR
LOA:420'1" x 56'5" x 33'8"
Eng.:T 3Cy 27"45" & 76"x51"
---
NOLLINGTON COURT 1924
Yard:Richardson Duck & Co.Ltd.-Stockton
GT:6097
Call/Flag Sign:GKPR
LOA:400'0" x 53'0" x 32'7"
Eng.:Eng.: T 3Cy 26"43" & 71"x48"
Ex:CONISTONE
Wrecked 11-1937
---
PENNINGTON COURT 1924
Yard:Richardson Duck & Co.Ltd.-Stockton
GT:6098
Call/Flag Sign:GDZR
LOA:400'0' x 53'0" x 32'7"
Eng.:Eng.: T 3Cy 26"43" & 71"x48"
Ex:ROCHDALE

Are these the ones,you're looking for?


----------



## purserjuk

Hi there, Stuart.
Perhaps this will help:
Sinnington Court: b Armstrong Whitworth 1928, 6910grt. 1951 Atago Maru, 1955 Fukuzan Maru. 26.10.1961 Sank in a typhoon
Nollington Court: b Richardson Duck 1924, 6097grt as Conistone. 1927 Nollington Court. 1937 Sank off Tortuga after grounding.
Wellington Court: b. Pickersgill 1930, 4979 grt. 1952 Wellington, 1968 Pung Juen. 1969 Scrapped Inchon.
Pennington Court: b Richardson Duck 1924, 4098 grt as Rochdale. 1927 Pennington Court. 9.10.1942 Torpedoed by U254 in N.Atlantic - 40 lost.
Can I add Middlemiss book about tramps has history of line and I have a lot of info on all their ships if I can help further.


----------



## chaspat

Any info on Jevington Court?


----------



## ruud

Ahoy,
Is this the one? As there were some other named JEVINGTON's
Name: JEVINGTON COURT
Built: 1925
Owner:Court Line
Managed:Haldin&Philipps
Yard:Workman,Clark & Co.-Belfast
Call/Flag Sign:GLND
GT:4544
LOA:397'0" x53'2" x 28'1"
Eng.:T 3Cy.26"42"&70"x48"


----------



## purserjuk

The other "Jevington Court" (there were two) was built 1956 by Bartram & Sons, Sunderland.
Owners: Court line Ltd., Mgrs Haldin & Co.Ltd., London. Call sign GVWW.
GRT: 6248. 455' x 61.79' x 40.25'.
Sold 1962 to Jayanti Shipping Co.Ltd., Bombay. Renamed "Krishna Jayanti". Renamed "Shankara" in 1974 - same owners. Arrived Bombay 17.11.75 for demolition.


----------



## chaspat

purserjuk said:


> The other "Jevington Court" (there were two) was built 1956 by Bartram & Sons, Sunderland.
> Owners: Court line Ltd., Mgrs Haldin & Co.Ltd., London. Call sign GVWW.
> GRT: 6248. 455' x 61.79' x 40.25'.
> Sold 1962 to Jayanti Shipping Co.Ltd., Bombay. Renamed "Krishna Jayanti". Renamed "Shankara" in 1974 - same owners. Arrived Bombay 17.11.75 for demolition.


This is it.Thank you


----------



## kharzan

There was also a Barrington Court, I sailed to West Africa on her. Buzz


----------



## PenningtonCourtEnquirer

Stuart, My uncle was radio officer on the Pennington Court when she was sunk. Do you know of any crew lists or details of the repairs she needed which caused her to straggle on convoy SC-103?


----------



## Billy1963

I recently sent all the Court Line casualties I had to Benjidog. I believe they are to be included in the site somewhere. PENNINGTON COURT was lost with all hands named below. Regarding the ship being a straggler and why will probably never be know, but it is possible she just could not keep up the designated convoy speed, either because of lack of steam or just bad weather conditions.

ARTHUR, Able Seaman, EDGAR, S.S. Pennington Court (London). Merchant Navy. 9th October 1942. Age 24. Son of Richard and Margaret Arthur, of Newbridge, Monmouthshire. 

AYLESBURY, Boatswain (Bosun), HERBERT JOHN, S.S. Pennington Court (London). Merchant Navy. 9th October 1942. Age 61. 

BOWDEN, Fireman and Trimmer, ARTHUR, S.S. Pennington Court (London). Merchant Navy. 9th October 1942. Age 33. 

BRACEY, Fourth Engineer Officer, RONALD ALBERT, S.S. Pennington Court (London). Merchant Navy. 9th October 1942. Age 21. Son of Albert John and Ella Norah Bracey. 

BURTON, Cabin Boy, GEORGE WILLIAM, S.S. Pennington Court (London). Merchant Navy. 9th October 1942. Age 17. 

BUTTERWORTH, First Radio Officer, ALAN RUPERT CHEADLE, S.S. Pennington Court (London). Merchant Navy. 9th October 1942. Age 33. King's Commendation for Brave Conduct. Son of Dr. Rupert Butterworth, M.B., and Gertrude Helen Butterworth, of Warminster, Wiltshire. 

CODE, Fireman and Trimmer, PATRICK, S.S. Pennington Court (London). Merchant Navy. 9th October 1942. Age 36. Son of Patrick Code and of Anne Code (nee O'Brien); husband of Mary Code (nee Campbell), of Liverpool. 

COLLIER, Able Seaman, JOHN, S.S. Pennington Court (London). Merchant Navy. 9th October 1942. Age 21. Stepson of Mrs. L. Gravers, of Woolwich, London. 

COMBE, Chief Officer, JAMES FAIRBURN, S.S. Pennington Court (London). Merchant Navy. 9th October 1942. Age 26. 

DAVIS, Fireman and Trimmer, HERBERT GEORGE, S.S. Pennington Court (London). Merchant Navy. 9th October 1942. Age 33. Husband of M. E. Davies, of Epsom, Surrey. 

ESSEX, Carpenter, WILLIAM HERBERT, S.S. Pennington Court (London). Merchant Navy. 9th October 1942. Age 32. Son of Herbert and Sarah Essex, of Willesden, Middlesex. 

FRASER, Chief Engineer Officer, JOSEPH, S.S. Pennington Court (London). Merchant Navy. 9th October 1942. Age 40. Son of the Revd. Hugh Fraser and Jessie Fraser. 

GIBSON, Fireman and Trimmer, AUGUSTUS, S.S. Pennington Court (London). Merchant Navy. 9th October 1942. Age 21. 

GRAY, Boy, ARTHUR, S.S. Pennington Court (London). Merchant Navy. 9th October 1942. Age 16. 

GRIFFITHS, Third Radio Officer, ANEURIN LOVEDEN ANTHONY, S.S. Pennington Court (London). Merchant Navy. 9th October 1942. Age 32. Son of John Griffiths, and of S. A. Griffiths, of Aberdare, Glamorgan. 

HAMLETT, Second Engineer Officer, HAROLD WINTER, S.S. Pennington Court (London). Merchant Navy. 9th October 1942. Age 57. 

HENDERSON, Assistant Steward, FRANCIS, S.S. Pennington Court (London). Merchant Navy. 9th October 1942. Age 20. Son of Walter and Grace Henderson, of South Shields, Co. Durham

HORNE, Master, JOHN, S.S. Pennington Court (London). Merchant Navy. 9th October 1942. Age 56. Son of John and Elizabeth Horne; husband of Isabella Horne, of Glasgow. 

JONES, Fireman, JOHN, S.S. Pennington Court (London). Merchant Navy. 9th October 1942. 

JONES, Third Radio Officer, ROBERT CHARLES, S.S. Pennington Court (London). Merchant Navy. 9th October 1942. Age 19. Son of William David and Annie Jones, of Maghull, Lancashire. 

JULIEN, Able Seaman, JOHANNES WILLIAM, S.S. Pennington Court (London). Merchant Navy. 9th October 1942. Age 52. Son of Frederick and Mary Julien; husband of Edith Alice Julien, of Newport, Monmouthshire. 

MAYES, Able Seaman, FREDERICK WILLIAM, S.S. Pennington Court (London). Merchant Navy. 9th October 1942. Age 41. Husband of E. Mayes, of Newport, Monmouthshire. 

MICHIE, Able Seaman, ALFRED, S.S. Pennington Court (London). Merchant Navy. 9th October 1942. Age 42. Son of Arthur and Mary Michie; husband of Helen S. Michie, of Lumphanan, Aberdeenshire.

MULCAHY, Fireman and Trimmer, RICHARD, S.S. Pennington Court (London). Merchant Navy. 9th October 1942. Age 35. 

MURPHY, Ordinary Seaman, MICHAEL JOSEPH, S.S. Pennington Court (London). Merchant Navy. 9th October 1942. Age 19. Son of Mrs. N. Murphy, of Newport, Monmouthshire. 

MURPHY, Fireman and Trimmer, WILLIAM MICHAEL, S.S. Pennington Court (London). Merchant Navy. 9th October 1942. Age 21. Son of Mr. and Mrs. R. Murphy, of Newport, Monmouthshire. 

McMURCHIE, Second Officer, JOHN WELSH, S.S. Pennington Court (London). Merchant Navy. 9th October 1942. Age 24. Son of John Welsh McMurchie and Ellice Isles McMurchie. 

PRATT, Third Officer, WILLIAM EMMANUEL, S.S. Pennington Court (London). Merchant Navy. 9th October 1942. Age 28. Son of George and Emma Pratt; husband of Lilian Pratt, of Barry, Glamorgan. 

QUAYLE, Greaser, JOHN EDWARD, S.S. Pennington Court (London). Merchant Navy. 9th October 1942. Age 62. Husband of M. J. Quayle, of Liverpool. 

RISK, Second Radio Officer, WILLIAM, S.S. Pennington Court (London). Merchant Navy. 9th October 1942. Age 29. Son of Mr. and Mrs. William Risk; husband of Jane Alexander Risk, of Paisley, Renfrewshire. 

SIMONS, Fireman and Trimmer, CHARLES WILLIAM, S.S. Pennington Court (London). Merchant Navy. 9th October 1942. Age 36. 

SIMPSON, Able Seaman, JAMES, S.S. Pennington Court (London). Merchant Navy. 9th October 1942. Age 36. Son of John George and Elizabeth Simpson. 

SMITH, Greaser, HERBERT, S.S. Pennington Court (London). Merchant Navy. 9th October 1942. Age 35. Son of David John Smith, and of Mary Ann Smith, of Newport, Monmouthshire. 

STAMATAKIS, Cabin Boy, JOHN STANLEY, S.S. Pennington Court (London). Merchant Navy. 9th October 1942. Age 16. 

TIERNEY, Fireman and Trimmer, DENNIS, S.S. Pennington Court (London). Merchant Navy. 9th October 1942. Age 19. Son of Mr. and Mrs. D. Tierney, of St. Pancras, London. 

TURPIN, Steward, ALAN, S.S. Pennington Court (London). Merchant Navy. 9th October 1942. Age 30. Husband of Eva Turpin, of Gipsyville, Hull. 

WARD, Able Seaman, EDWARD, S.S. Pennington Court (London). Merchant Navy. 9th October 1942. Age 31. 

WATSON, Donkeyman, FRANCIS JOSEPH, S.S. Pennington Court (London). Merchant Navy. 9th October 1942. Age 28. Son of F. and Mary Watson, of Cabra, Dublin, Irish Republic. 

WATTS, Boy, GILBERT SHIRLEY JOSEPH, S.S. Pennington Court (London). Merchant Navy. 9th October 1942. Age 19. 

WHITE, Cook, THOMAS NESBITT, S.S. Pennington Court (London). Merchant Navy. 9th October 1942. Age 37. Son of Thomas Nesbitt White and Elizabeth Freeman White; husband of Agnes Gertrude White, of South Shields, Co. Durham.


----------



## benjidog

Billy,

I am in the process of loading the histories of all the Court Line ships into the SN Directory and will be including a "Roll of Honour" section where lives were lost. This is a very time consuming task but will be completed over the coming months.

For those who have not looked at the SN Directory, look at the tab marked *Directory* at the top of each SN page and press it. From there select *Categories* from the left-hand side, then *Shipping Companies*, then *Court Line*.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## Ron Stringer

*Pennington Court Radio Officers*

Billy,

As the original enquiry was about a Radio Officer, and because I too was a sparks, I paid especial attention to them in the list of casualties.

Two points stand out: there were 4 R/Os on board (Butterworth, Griffiths, Jones and Risk) instead of the usual 3 and the Chief R/O, Butterworth, had already been awarded the King's Commendation for Brave Conduct so early in the war. Have you come across anything that would enlarge on this?

Thanks for all your diligent work on the wartime history of merchant seamen and their contribution to the outcome of WW2.


----------



## PenningtonCourtEnquirer

Ron, My uncle was Robert Jones, Radio Officer 3rd Class. Family memories say that he had only recently transfered to the Pennington Court from another ship. I wonder if he was effectively working a passage home. I am trying to trace his transfer through the last crew agreement at Kew.


----------



## Ron Stringer

Ah! I see. Thanks for that.


----------



## PenningtonCourtEnquirer

Billy, thanks so much for the list. I followed advice from Hugh MacLean on a thread I started in 'Hello'.

" You will need to get the last crew agreement for PENNINGTON COURT which will be held under the ship's official number 148274 held at the National Archives Kew. The file will be held in piece details BT381/1964 here

If you wish to get this file click on the link above and then hit "Request this" and then take the Digital Express option and follow the instructions. Be sure to ask for the last crew agreement for PENNINGTON COURT official number 148274. This file should, amongst other things, give you the name of your uncles previous ship. The cost for this will be £8.50 and the do***ent will be sent to your email address (24 hour service) on a no find no fee basis."

I now have the last crew list. Ron, The mystery of four radio officers is solved. Aneurin Griffiths is shown as 3rd Engineer and not radio officer.

I am still digesting some of the info I have found and will get back with more details of the ship soon


----------



## Billy1963

PenningtonCourtEnquirer,

I know Hugh, we are part of the Admin. team on another MN website. The CWGC should be informed of your find as he is listed as Third R/O see link below.

http://www.cwgc.org/search/casualty_details.aspx?casualty=2788270


----------



## Ian

The Court Line was owned by Haldin & Phillips.
My uncle had been a gardener for Sir Phillip Haldin at sometime after WW1 and had told my father, who was also a gardener, that anytime he was looking for a job he should contact him.
In 1944 I joined my first ship which was a supply ship for the home fleet but I was keen to go deep sea and I left when we paid off after four months. At Dock St pool there was a great surplus of JOS's and we were sent on farming camps to work with land army girls and Italian POW's. I objected to this so my father called in Sir Phillip's promise. They sent me to Cardiff to join the Uffington Court which was in drydock. I was the only member of the deck crew until we left drydock they signed on a full crew. We then went in convoy from Liverpool to Naples with army supplies. After that we sailed alone to Brazil where we loaded iron ore and then picked up a convoy in Freetown for home. My next ship, on which I did two trips, was a sister ship of the Uffington Court and was called Wellington Court. I did two trips on her.


----------



## stan mayes

Arthur -
Benjidog has Court Line in SN Directory..I am sure he would like to include your account of Court ship voyages in it..
Best wishes
Stan


----------



## stan mayes

Arthur -
1937 I was Mate of the sailing barge Scorpion. As we went alongside Uffington Court in Surrey Dock London to load timber I saw a puppy dog fall into the water and I quickly rescued him.
He was a cross between an Alsation and anybodys guess..
I named him Uffington but later called him Tiger.I kept him with me on barges except when the Skipper didn't like dogs.
About ten years ago I began corresponding with an ex seaman living in Gosport and found he was an OS on Uffington Court at the time of the incident.
Regards Stan


----------



## Paul munton

I served as third mate on the ss Halcyon Breeze in 1964 and cannot find a photo of the ship anywhere - apart from when she was renamed as a fleet auxillary tanker in 1967 Any clues - I have tried Ships Nostalgia without success! help


----------



## oceantramp

*Court Line Ships*

There is a short history of Court Line in Travels of the Tramps Volume 2 by Norman Middlemiss


----------



## maritiem

This tramp shipping company was founded in 1905 by Philip Edward Haldinstein as Haldinstein & Co. Ltd. and based in London. 
His ships were all called after country houses with the suffix 'Court', his first tramp ship was completed in November of that year as ARLINGTON COURT.

Only one ship was lost during World War 1, the ILVINGTON COURT which was torpedoed and sunk near Cape Shershel in 1915, Philip Edward Haldinstein changed his name in Haldin in 1915

The fleet expanded greatly in the 1920s and was badly affected by the depression at the start of the depression the company consisted of twenty six mostly new tramps, and some twenty vessels had to be laid up. 
The whole fleet of twenty six tramps was registered in 1929 under the United British Steamship Co. Ltd., except for the new DALLINGTON COURT which was registered under an old company called Framlington Syndicate Ltd.
Also in 1929 Laurence Richard Philipps joined with Philip Haldin to form Haldin Philipps Ltd. who remain the managers until 1948 when Sir Laurence retired and the company reverted to Haldin & Co.

A fleet of twenty four tramps were owned at the outbreak of World War 2 and thirtheen were to be lost during that conflict.

A newbuilding programme got underway in 1952 with the completion of BARRINGTON COURT (3) and FRAMLINGTON COURT (3) from Wear shipyards.

Shipowning became a smaller part of activities within the Court Line Group and the company moved into bulk carriers and tankers in the 1960s. 
The company changed its naming scheme with new vessels having the prefix 'Halcyon' and also its livery. The group's diversified interests in airlines, package holidays, shipbuilding and repairing led to cash flow problems. As a result it went into liquidation in 1974.
The Sunderland shipyards owned by the Group were taken over by the Government.


Arlington Court (1)	1905	R. Stephenson & Co., Newcastle	1917 sold to Mitchell Steamship Co., London renamed Penylan, 1919 sold to Ferrier & Rees renamed Penrhos, 1925 sold to A. Parodi renamed Zovetto, 1927 sold to Essex Line (Meldrum & Swinson) renamed Essex Knoll, 1933 scrapped at Pola.	4,346
Barrington Court (1)	1906	Palmers & Co. Ltd., Newcastle on Tyne	1917 sold to the Shipping Controller ( mgrs Williams & Mordey) renamed Margam Abbey, 4,367
Cressington Court (1)	1908	Richardson Duck & Co, Stockton	1918 sold to Sutherland Steam Ship Co., Newcastle renamed Roxburgh, 1922 sold to Tyneside Shipping Co. (J. Ridley & Son & Tully) not renamed, 1924 sold to Carras Bros renamed Fotini, 1925 renamed Fotini Carras, 1935 sold to Westbourne Shipping Co. and scrapped as Hillcote.	4,396
Dorington Court (1)	1908	R. Stephenson & Co., Newcastle	1913 sold to P. Gjerding, Bergen, Norway renamed Vally, 1914 sold to Norwegian America Line renamed Romsdalfjord, 1920 wrecked off Sambro Island.	4,426
Errington Court (1)	1909	Northumberland Shipbuilding Co. Ltd., Newcastle	1919 sold to Leeston Shipping Co., London renamed Bournemouth, 1920 sold renamed Despina, 1938 sold to Wheelock & Co., Shanghai renamed Deslock, 8.12.1941 seized by Japanese at Yokohama, 1942 renamed Uzan Maru, 2.5.1942 torpedoed and sunk by American submarine USS Trout.	4,461
Framlington Court (1)	1911	Hawthorn, Leslie & Co. Ltd., Hebburn	1922 sold to Pindos Teamship Co., Greece renamed Cleanthis, 3.12.1942 torpedoed shelled and sunk by German submarine U.181 with the loss of 12 lives.	4,153
Geddington Court (1)	1912	Northumberland Shipbuilding Co. Ltd., Newcastle	1927 sold to Greece renamed Pontos, 1936 sold to Vergottis, London renamed Icarion, 26.1.1942 torpedoed and sunk by German submarine U.754 with the loss of 9 lives.	3,989
Hannington Court (1)	1912	J. Priestman, Sunderland	1936 sold to Achille Lauro, Naples renamed Elios, 1940 seized by Great Britain renamed Empire Brigade, 18.10.1940 torpedoed and sunk by German submarine U.99 with the loss of 6 lives.	5,166
Ilvington Court (1)	1911	Northumberland Shipbuilding Co. Ltd., Newcastle	Ex Dalebank, 1913 purchased renamed Ilvington Court, 6.12.1917 torpedoed and sunk by German submarine near Shershel.	4,217
Dorington Court (2)	1915	Richardson Duck & Co, Stockton	1937 sold Ernesto Gerarci, London renamed Laleham, 1939 sold to Jos Fritzen & Sohn, Stettin, Germany renamed Harm Fritzen, 1948 scuttled with poison gas shells.	4,818
Framlington Court (2)	1924	Napier & Miller Ltd., Glasgow	1945 sold to Stanhope Steamship Co. (J.A. Billmeir & Co.), London renamed Stancourt, 1952 sold to Lansdowne & Co., Hong Kong renamed Landscape, 1952 sold to A. Magsaysay Inc., Philippines renamed Ami Banker, 1955 sold to Eddie Steamship Co., Formosa renamed Ally, 1958 scrapped at Keelung.	4,888
Arlington Court (2)	1924	Workman Clark & Co, Belfast	16.11.1939 torpedoed and sunk by German submarine U.43 while in convoy SL7 with the loss of 12 lives.	4,915
Barrington Court (2)	1924	Workman Clark & Co, Belfast	1948 sold to La Tunisienne Steam Nav. Co., London ( Frank C. Strick) renamed Leon de Nervo, 1951 sold to Puerto Rico renamed Electric, 12.8.1960 stranded and lost. 4,910
Ilvington Court (2)	1919	Hong Kong & Whampoa Dock Co., Kowloon	Launched as War Sniper but completed as Meandros for S.H.Iossifoglu, Piraeus, Greece, ex Icolos 1920, 1924 purchased from Hellenic Transport SS Co., Piraeus renamed Ilvington Court, 26.8.40 torpedoed and sunk by Italian submarine Dandolo at 37.14N 21.52W on passage Pepel to Glasgow.	5,187
Cedrington Court	1918	Harland & Wolff Ltd, Belfast	Ex War Viper built for the Shipping Controller, ex Cabotia 1919, 1925 purchased from Anchor Donaldson Line renamed Cedrington Court, 7.1.1940 mined and sunk near Goodwin Sands.	5,160
Errington Court (2)	1925	Workman Clark & Co, Belfast	1947 sold to J. Livanos & Sons, Greece renamed Tharros, 1950 sold to Faros Shipping Co. renamed Athene, 1954 sold to S. Tuillier renamed Navidad, 1965 scrapped.	4,913
Jevington Court (1)	1925	Workman Clark & Co, Belfast	24,2.1940 mined and sunk near Cromer Knoll Light Vessel.	4,544
Kensington Court	1927	Napier & Miller Ltd., Glasgow	18.9.1939 shelled and sunk by German submarine U.32.	4,863
Lavington Court (1)	1920	Wm Doxford & Sons, Sunderland	Ex Vincenzo Florio, 1927 purchased renamed Lavington Court, 1937 sold to Atlas Reederei AG, Emden, Germany renamed Afrika, 10.4.1940 sunk by artillery off Ulvik, Norway.	6,569
Mersington Court	1920	Northumberland Shipbuilding Co. Ltd., Newcastle	Ex Giovanna Florio, 1927 purchased renamed Mersington Court, 15.4.1940 sunk at Narvik, wreck refloated sold and used as a hulk in Belgium.	5,141
Nollington Court	1924	Richardson Duck & Co, Stockton	Ex Conistone, 1927 purchased from Charles Radcliffe, Cardiff renamed Nollington Court, 26.11.1937 lost after grounding near Tortuga.	6,097
Ovington Court	1924	Richardson Duck & Co, Stockton	Ex Amblestone, 1927 purchased from Charles Radcliffe, Cardiff renamed Ovington Court, 26.11.1940 wrecked on Durban Beach. 6,095
Pennington Court	1924	Richardson Duck & Co, Stockton	Ex Rochdale, 1927 purchased from Charles Radcliffe, Cardiff renamed Pennington Court, 9.10.1942 torpedoed and sunk by German submarine U.254 and lost with whole crew.	6,098
Geddington Court (2)	1928	Northumberland Shipbuilding Co. Ltd., Newcastle	1951 sold to Kyoritsu Kisen, Japan renamed Kyoho Maru, 1971 scrapped in Japan.	6,903
Quarrington Court (1)	1928	Northumberland Shipbuilding Co. Ltd., Newcastle	7.12.1937 sank in Red Sea after engine room leak.	6,900
Rossington Court	1928	Fairfield Shipbuilding & Engineering Co., Glasgow	13.3.1940 sunk in collision with s/s ATHELVIKING.	6,922
Sinnington Court	1928	Armstrong, Whitworth & Co., Newcastle on Tyne	1951 sold to Hinode Kisen, Japan renamed Atago Maru, 1955 soldto Miyachi Kisen renamed Fukuzan Maru, 26.10.1961 sank near Guam after hull split.	6,910
Tilsington Court	1928	Armstrong, Whitworth & Co., Newcastle on Tyne	1950 sold to L. Pittaluga, Italy renamed Campania, 1961 scrapped at La Spezia.	6,910
Uffington Court	1929	Wm Pickersgill & Sons, Sunderland	1952 sold to H. Lundgren, Sweden renamed Svarten, 1960 sold to Wheelock & Marden renamed Ocean Pride, 1963 sold renamed Fu An, 1967 scrapped at Kaohsiung.	4,976
Wellington Court	1930	Wm Pickersgill & Sons, Sunderland	1952 sold to Wheelock & Marden renamed Wellington, 1968 sold renamed Pung Jeng, 1969 scrapped at Inchon.	4,979
Aldington Court (1)	1929	Wm Pickersgill & Sons, Sunderland	31.10.1942 torpedoed and sunk by German submarine U.172 with the loss of 34 lives.	4,891
Bonnington Court	1929	R. Duncan & Co., Port Glasgow	19.1.1941 bombed and sunk by German aircraft in Thames Estuary with the loss of 2 lives.	4,909
Cressington Court (2)	1929	Northumberland Shipbuilding Co. Ltd., Newcastle	19.8.1942 torpedoed and sunk by German submarine U.510 with the loss of 8 lives.	4,971
Dallington Court	1929	Northumberland Shipbuilding Co. Ltd., Newcastle	1950 sold to J.D. Paleocrassas, Panama renamed Irene, 1965 scrapped at Ghent.	6,889
Darlington Court	1936	Lithgows Ltd., Port Glasgow	20.5.1941 torpedoed and sunk by German submarine U.556 while in convoy HX126 with the loss of 25 lives.	4,974
Dorington Court (3)	1938	J.L. Thompson & Sons, Sunderland	24.11.1942 torpedoed by German submarine U.181 with the loss of 4 lives, abandoned and later shelled and sunk. 5,281
Hannington Court (1)	1939	Wm Doxford & Sons, Sunderland	13,7.1941 on fire and later shelled and sunk by British cruiser.	5,449
Lavington Court (2)	1940	Harland & Wolff Ltd, Glasgow	19.7.1942 torpedoed by German submarine U.564 while in convoy OS34 with the loss of 6 lives, taken in tow and later foundered.	5,372
Cressington Court (3)	1944	Wm Doxford & Sons, Sunderland	Ex Empire Earl built for MOWT managed by Dodd, Thomson & Co., 1945 purchased renamed Cressington Court, 1947 transferred to United British Steamship Co. Ltd, 1959 sold to West Wales SS Co. (Gibbs & Co.) renamed East Wales, 1966 sold to Dalkeith Shipping Co., Hong Kong renamed Universal Skipper, 1970 scrapped at Whampoa, China.	7,359
Aldington Court (2)	1944	Wm Doxford & Sons, Sunderland	Ex Empire Lord built for MOWT managed by W.Runciman & Co., 1946 purchased renamed Aldington Court, 1947 transferred to 1947 United British Steamships Ltd.(Haldin & Co.), 1952 transferred to Court Line Ltd., 1959 sold to Cosmar Shipping Corp, Monrovia renamed Anacreon, 1966 sold to Zirda Cia. Nav., Panama renamed White Daisy, 1967 to Garden City Shipping Co., Panama, 1968 sold to Cia. Nav. Rivabella, Panama renamed Robertina, 15.6.1970 sprang leak off Cape Palmas and beached Cape Garraway and declared total loss.	7,359
Dorington Court (4)	1940	J.L. Thompson & Sons, Sunderland	Ex Empire Meteor built for MOWT managed by Mungo Campbell & Co., 1942 management changed to Haldin & Philipps, 1946 purchased renamed Dorington Court, 1956 sold to I.N.S.A. Soc.di Nav. Genoa renamed Giada, 1960 sold to Phoebus D. Kyprianou, Lebanon renamed Sheikh, 2.10.1961 ashore and broke in two Kita Daito Jima.	7,454
Errington Court (3)	1945	Caledon ShipBuilding & Engineering Company Ltd, Dundee	Ex Empire Favour built for MOWT managed by Clark & Service, ex Epsom 1947, 1950 purchased from Britain SS Co. (Watts, Watts & Co.) renamed Errington Court, 1956 sold to Cia de Nav. Penelope, Panama renamed Penelope, 1964 sold to Dalia Cia. Nav., Panama renamed Andromachi, 25.6.1969 damaged and set on fire by Israeli shelling at Suez, 1976 scrapped at Adabiah, Suez.	7,056
Barrington Court (3)	1952	Short Brothers Ltd., Sunderland	1963 sold to Jayanti Shipping Co., Bombay & London renamed Ashoka Jayanti, 1970 sold renamed Yannis, 1974 sold renamed Blue Pearl, 1975 scrapped at Kaohsiung.	6,033
Framlington Court (3)	1952	Wm Pickersgill & Sons, Sunderland	1962 sold to Jayanti Shipping Co., Bombay & London renamed Laxmi Jayanti, 1970 sold renamed Spyros, 14.5.1973 sank in Bay of Bengal.	5,754
Geddington Court (3)	1954	Short Brothers Ltd., Sunderland	1962 sold to Jayanti Shipping Co., Bombay & London renamed Rama Jayanti, 1975 sold renamed Rama, 1976 scrapped at Bombay.	8,357
Hannington Court (2)	1954	Bartram & Sons Ltd., Sunderland	1962 sold to Jayanti Shipping Co., Bombay & London renamed Gandhi Jayanti, 1974 sold renamed Gandhi, 1976 scrapped at Bombay.	6,266
Jevington Court (2)	1956	Bartram & Sons Ltd., Sunderland	1962 sold to Jayanti Shipping Co., Bombay & London renamed Krishna Jayanti, 1975 Shankara, 1975 scrapped at Bombay.	6,248
Dorington Court (5)	1957	Short Brothers Ltd., Sunderland	1963 sold renamed Eva, 14.7.1976 badly damaged by fire and scrapped at Hamburg.	6,223
Errington Court (4)	1957	Austin & Pickersgill Sunderland Ltd., Wear	1963 sold renamed Ratna Chandralekha, 1972 to India Steamship Co. renamed Indian Endeavour, 1975 Tamil Periyarever, 1981 scrapped at Calcutta.	8,176
Cressington Court (4)	1961	J. Boel & Zn, Temse	Bulkcarrier, ex Hector Halcyon, 1961 purchased from Hector Whaling, London renamed Cressington Court, 1966 sold to Chr. Salvesen, Leith renamed Inverleith, 1974 sold to Johnson Nav. Co., Panama renamed Manchester, 1981 renamed Manhattan, 1982 scrapped at Kaohsiung.	15,628
Arlington Court (3)	1962	Bartram & Sons Ltd., Sunderland	1963 sold renamed Southgate, 1970 sold renamed Gela, 1984 sold renamed Cyclopus, 1986 scrapped.	9,571

Regards
Henk Jungerius


----------



## borderreiver

and the last vessel the Wood Burn sold jan 1979 in Norway.


----------



## allbatross

Stuart Smith said:


> I posted a request some time ago asking if anyone had information re the history of Court Line ships. I was asked to submit the names of the ships I was interested in. I actually wanted to know if there was a history of the company and ships operated along the lines of the Duncan Haws series.
> However as there was not a lot of response I assume that a history of the company and their ships is not or was not available.
> I therefore am now asking if anyone can supply info on the following Court Line ships:
> 
> Sinnington Court
> Nollington Court
> Wellington Court
> Pennington Court
> I have some very nice photographs of these ships which I would like to post in the Gallery but am reluctant to do so without some decent information to accompany the pictures.
> Stuart Smith


i wish the barrington court was there i sailed on her sep;1960/feb 61 loved it including breakdowns changing pistons panama honolulu japan huricanesupto canada on and on great ship


----------



## allbatross

Stuart Smith said:


> I posted a request some time ago asking if anyone had information re the history of Court Line ships. I was asked to submit the names of the ships I was interested in. I actually wanted to know if there was a history of the company and ships operated along the lines of the Duncan Haws series.
> However as there was not a lot of response I assume that a history of the company and their ships is not or was not available.
> I therefore am now asking if anyone can supply info on the following Court Line ships:
> 
> Sinnington Court
> Nollington Court
> Wellington Court
> Pennington Court
> I have some very nice photographs of these ships which I would like to post in the Gallery but am reluctant to do so without some decent information to accompany the pictures.
> Stuart Smith


i wish the barrington court was there i sailed on her sep;1960/feb 61 loved it including breakdowns changing pistons panama honolulu japan huricanesupto canada on and on great ship jim dolan ab [email protected]


----------



## BillH

The Court Line Group

For those that may have an interest, a definitive history of this group of companies is nearing completion for publication as an electronic book on CD.

It is been produced by a close friend with assistance from descendents of Haldin and Philips families and much of the already published details of the founding of the company has already been turned on its head Some of those errors have unfortunately been perpetuated on the internet as being factual without proper in depth research and validation, including within early posts on this thread.

The main problem currently being encountered is obtaining good quality images for inclusion where the author /publisher can obtain copyright holders’ authorities to reproduce and negate potential legal action for breach of copyright.



SINNINGTON COURT (1928 – 1946) 
O.N. 160574. 6,910g. 4,335n. 9,000d. 420.1 x 56.5 x 33.8 feet.
T.3-cyl. (27”, 45” & 75” x 51”) engine by J. G. Kincaid & Company Ltd, Greenock. 574nhp. 10kts.
16.8.1928: Launched by Armstrong, Whitworth & Company Ltd, Low Walker on Tyne (Yard No. 1039) for United British Steamship Company Ltd, (Haldin & Company Ltd, managers). 
9.1928: Completed. 
1929: Haldin & Philipps Ltd, appointed as managers. 
1936: Owner restyled as Court Line Ltd (same managers). 
1944: Haldin & Company Ltd, appointed as managers. 
3.1946: Transferred to United British Steamship Company Ltd, (same managers). 
1951: Sold to Hinode Kisen KK, Japan and renamed ATAGO MARU. 
1955: Sold to Miyachi Kisen KK, Japan and renamed FUKUZAN MARU. 
26.10.1961: Foundered during a typhoon at position 16.50N., 146.46E. 60 miles north of Saipan

PENNINGTON COURT (1927 – 1942) 
O.N. 148274. 6,098g. 3,774n. 400.0 x 53.0 x 32.7 feet.
T.3-cyl. (26”, 43” & 71” x 48”) engine by Blair & company Ltd, Stockton. 425nhp.
3.6.1924: Launched as ROCHDALE by Richardson Duck & Company Ltd, Thornaby on Tees (Yard No. 687) for Rochdale Steamship Company Ltd, (C. Radcliffe & Company Ltd, managers), Cardiff. 
7.1924: Completed. 
1927: Sold to United British Steamship Company Ltd, (Haldin & Company Ltd, managers) and renamed PENNINGTON COURT. 
1929: Haldin & Philipps Ltd, appointed as managers. 
1936: Owner restyled as Court Line Ltd (same managers). 
26.9.1942: Whilst on a voyage from St. John N.B. & Halifax for Belfast with grain and 164 tons of trucks departed from New York in convoy SC.103 bound to Liverpool and subsequently became a straggler. 
9.10.1942: Sunk with 3 torpedoes by the German submarine U 254 at position 58.18N., 27.55W. 40 lives lost. 

NOLLINGTON COURT (1927 – 1937) 
O.N. 148271. 6,097g. 3,773n. 400.0 x 53.0 x 26.1 feet.
T.3-cyl. (26”, 43” & 71” x 48”) engine by Blair & company Ltd, Stockton. 425nhp.
3.4.1924: Launched as CONISTONE by Richardson Duck & Company Ltd, Thornaby on Tees (Yard No. 686) for Conistone Steamship Company Ltd, (C. Radcliffe & Company Ltd, managers), Cardiff. 
5.1924: Completed. 
1927: Sold to United British Steamship Company Ltd, (Haldin & Company Ltd, managers) and renamed NOLLINGTON COURT. 
1929: Haldin & Philipps Ltd, appointed as managers. 
1936: Owner restyled as Court Line Ltd (same managers). 
23.11.1937: Damaged when she struck a submerged object. 
26.11.1937: Sank 8 nautical miles North from Tortuga Island.

WELLINGTON COURT (1930 – 1946) 
O.N. 161366. 4,979g. 3,003n. 405.6 x 55.5 x 25.8 feet.
T.3-cyl. (26”, 43” & 72” x 48”) engine by North Eastern Marine Engineering Company Ltd, Sunderland. 437nhp. 10kts.
30.12.1929: Launched by W. Pickersgill & Sons Ltd, Southwick, Sunderland (Yard No. 228) for United British Steamship Company Ltd, (Haldin & Philipps Ltd, managers). 
2.1930: Completed. 
1936: Owner restyled as Court Line Ltd (same managers). 
1944: Haldin & Company Ltd, appointed as managers. 
3.1946: Transferred to United British Steamship Company Ltd. (same managers). 
1952: Sold to Far Eastern & Panama Transport Corp, (Wheelock Marden & Company Ltd, Hong Kong managers) and renamed WELLINGTON. 
1968: Sold to Pung Jeun Sangsa, S. Korea and renamed PUNG JEUN. 
1.11.1969: Arrived at Inchon for demolition.




BARRINGTON COURT (3rd of the name) (1952 - 1963) refrigerated
O.N. 184603. 6,033g. 3,492n. 10,030d. 472.7 x 59.7 x 29.8 feet
6-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (29-1/8” x 59-1/16”) Harland-B&W type engine by J. G. Kincaid & Company Ltd, Greenock. 3,300bhp. 12kts.
1.12.1951: Launched by Short Brothers Ltd, Pallion, Sunderland (Yard No. 513) for United British Steamships Company Ltd, (Haldin & Philipps Ltd, managers). 
4.1952: Completed. 1952: Owner renamed Court Line Ltd, (Haldin & Company Ltd, managers). 
1963: Sold to the Jayanti Shipping Company Ltd, Bombay and renamed ASHOKA JAYANTI. 
1970: Sold to Tex Cocle Company SA, Greece and renamed YANNIS. 
1974: Sold to Shin Shin Naviera Companhia SA, Panama and renamed BLUE PEARL. 
1.5.1975: Arrived at Kaohsiung for demolition.


----------



## allbatross

just thought of something last night. i,m positive i saw a scale model of the barrington court in the transport museum kelvin hall glasgow. im going away for a weeks holiday tomorrow but like me you could check with them for photoes of th models that way you wont breach any copywrites even chech other museums hope this might help. [email protected] allbartross


----------



## FOUFOU

Hi jim , we nearly crossed paths I sailed on the Barrington Court as a boy first trip. Sailed from KGV London May 1960 trip round South Africa and back to Port Glasgow with iron ore paid off 5-8-60. We broke down 2 days out in the Bay of Biscay rolled round all day, only time I was nearly sea sick. All I can say it was a hell of a trip. regards Pat


----------



## angus macsween

Anyone got any images of Ilvington Court. Lost WW1


----------



## Chris Isaac

I am looking for any information anyone might have about the last Cressington Court. But not on her Court Line story or after. Can anyone tell me if she ever sailed as Hector Halcyon in 1961 or was she sold from the shipyard.


----------



## macca57

O.N. 302715. 15,628g. 9,455n. 22,024d. 597’ 11” x 74’ 6” x 31’ 6¼” oa. 
6-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (760 x 1,500mm) engine by AB Gotaverken, Gothenburg. 7500 bhp. 13½ kts. 
31.1.1961: Launched as HECTOR HALCYON by Jos Boel & Fils, Tamise (Yard No. 1367) for Hector (Western) Ltd. (Hector Whaling Ltd, London managers). 7.1961: Completed. 1962: Sold to Court Line Ltd, (Haldin & Company Ltd, managers) and renamed CRESSINGTON COURT. 1966: Sold to the South Georgia Company Ltd (Christian Salvesen Ltd managers) Leith and renamed INVERLEITH. 1969: Transferred to Christian Salvesen Ltd. 1973: Transferred to Christian Salvesen (Shipping) Ltd. 1974: Sold to Johnson Navigation Company SA, (Johnson Company (Asia) Ltd, Hong Kong, managers) and renamed MANCHESTER under Panama flag. 1981: Sold to Gordon Navigation Company SA, (same managers) and renamed MANHATTAN. 25.2.1982: Arrived at Kaohsiung for demolition by Lung Fa Steel & Iron Company.


----------



## IAN M

*Court Line Ships*



Stuart Smith said:


> I posted a request some time ago asking if anyone had information re the history of Court Line ships. I was asked to submit the names of the ships I was interested in. I actually wanted to know if there was a history of the company and ships operated along the lines of the Duncan Haws series.
> However as there was not a lot of response I assume that a history of the company and their ships is not or was not available.
> I therefore am now asking if anyone can supply info on the following Court Line ships:
> 
> Sinnington Court
> Nollington Court
> Wellington Court
> Pennington Court
> I have some very nice photographs of these ships which I would like to post in the Gallery but am reluctant to do so without some decent information to accompany the pictures.
> Stuart Smith


In my book SHIPPING COMPANY LOSSES OF THE SECOND WORLD WAR, details are given of 17 Court Line ships. Of the 4 ships you seek information about, only the Pennington Court is listed. 

PENNINGTON COURT (Captain J. Horne). Bound for Belfast from Saint John, New Brunswick, sailed in Convoy SC.103 which left New York on 26 September, 1942. Straggling when torpedoed twice by U.254 (Kptlt. Odo Loewe) at 9pm on 9 October. Struck by a third torpedo at 11.10pm and sank in position 58º18´N 27º55´W. The u-boat saw survivors in lifeboats, but they were never seen again. All 45 died.


----------



## ben27

good day stuart smith,sm.27feb 2007.re:court line ships.#1 i have been reeding this old tread,you ask about court line ship's.i had a look at my discharge book,and i was on wellington court,(161366) 1947.a long time ago.have a good one,regards ben27


----------



## A.D.FROST

Chris Isaac said:


> I am looking for any information anyone might have about the last Cressington Court. But not on her Court Line story or after. Can anyone tell me if she ever sailed as Hector Halcyon in 1961 or was she sold from the shipyard.


HECTOR HALCYON completed 7.61 sold 12.1961.Court Lines first bulk carrier and their attempt to break a way from traditional tramp ships.(paint work still still wet)


----------



## Keith Adams

I posted a great photo of the "Uffington Court" some time ago ... my older brother was J.O.S. on her ... Berkenhead/ Narvik iron ore. Keith.


----------



## manowari

*Barrington court (2)*

Found this the other day. The SS ELETRIC aground at Masirah Island 1968. Formerly the Barrington Court built in 1924 and wrecked in 1960..


----------



## manowari

*Barrington court (2)*

Found this the other day. The SS ELETRIC aground at Masirah Island 1968. Formerly the Barrington Court built in 1924 and wrecked in 1960..


----------



## NJR

I have a silver"snuff box", which was presented to my grandfather, who was Commodore Master in Court Line.
The inscription reads,
"ss Cressington Court
Captain John Gleghorn.
In remembrance of trial trip and run Tees to Cardif July 9 to 13 1938.
From WGL.
Hope this helps the Court Line history.


----------



## tom roberts

*Tim Lewis*

Tim was at the Indefatigable 1953/4 as I was,I last saw Tim in Bombay when I was deck boy on a b.p.tanker Tim was on the Barrington Court also as a deck boy he was from Rickmansworth if any one can tell me of him please post on thread Thank you.


----------



## david freeman

tricks of the mind? in the 60's while I sailed on tankers, I believed Court Line was the name of a holiday/cruise company, and somewhere in my mind they owned and operated MIDDLE DOCKS REpair yard on the TYNE. 
I did not realise they had a pedigree in shipowning?


----------

